# Trying to start a small race



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Trying to start a small race series*

I live in the middle of nowhere -- especially when you consider sailing.

I would like to try a small boat (dingy) race series. I have some interest -- about three boats. I need advice on an easy way to do this.

First off I would like to not have to set a course...so I am trying to find an island or buoy to go around. I have done a little research on Portsmouth Yardstick (my Paceship P-12 isn't listed) and would like to find an easy formula for a handicap system.

Any advice?


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Run multiple races on a short windward-leeward course or triangular course (beat,reach,reach). Make the course less than 150 yards long. With a course that short you can use clorox bottles as marks and they'll still be seen. Multiple start of short courses will give you lots of practice starting and mark rounding.

Have fun.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks... but not clear for the multiple races... I think there will be about 4-7 boats.

Are you saying to have 3-4 races a night on a short course so everyone can practice the technical aspects of a race?? I think that make sense... Thanks


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

In the Boston Harbor Winter Frostbite Series, there is ~ 2.5-3 h of racing and 4-6 races are run in that time frame. Each race is ~ 20 minutes long with 5-10 minutes between when 1st boat across the line and the start of the next race. 15-17 boats participate.

Race distances are real short (windward/leward) with start line in the middle. Depending on winds and race #, 2X or 1X around. 

The suggestion that Hudsonian makes is excellent. Multiple short races requiring multiple points of sail to practice starting, tacking, sail changes (spinnaker hoist/takedown), covering etc.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I figured it out as I was answering it. And a good idea.

I think there might be a small problem with setting the bleach bottles, but on a short course one could just sail to it... though I do think the lakes are pretty deep
thanks


----------

